
Apple now requires games with loot boxes to disclose odds - kosei
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/12/21/16805674/apple-loot-box-app-store-games-odds-probability-disclosure
======
kosei
This will be a massive change and regulation for free to play game companies
in the US. Still not clear what form this will take, but it will impact
thousands of games and many of the top grossing from Machine Zone, Kabam, WB,
Supercell, etc.

